# Pdf materials



## Mhmodhmoda (Apr 30, 2018)

Good day I have been looking for the VW/Audi academy pdf materials all over the internet, yet failed to acquire anything but the CFDs. Where can i find them knowing that they will be of a great help to me. Thanks.


----------



## Lufetarg (May 31, 2021)

+1


----------

